# can i freeze my cold smoked salmon



## stringman (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi all

just finished my first cold smoke of a 1lb of salmon fillet.

Only thinking 1 stage at a time I froze the salmon, defrosted it, dry cured it for 24 hours, 12 hours pellicure and about 10 hours smoke.

Its very nice for a 1st attempt but I am unsure if I can freeze it or not?

if not how long should it keep in a airtight container in the fridge?

Many thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 3, 2017)

You can freeze. Preferable vacuum pack. If not too moist will keep in the fridge,in tbe container one week. If vac pack 2 weeks at least.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 3, 2017)

If you vacuum seal before you freeze, it can last up to a couple of years.


----------



## stringman (Apr 3, 2017)

I haven't go a vacuum pack yet so single portions in clingfilm in the freezer?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

If you double or triple wrap with your cling wrap it will last up to 6 months in the freezer. But after that it will start to get freezer burn.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes you can freeze cold smoked Salmon.   I will be doing it again, very soon.


----------

